
I Cracked 40k Passwords Using Python. Yours Might Have Been One of Them - xzhserzx
https://medium.com/codomo/i-cracked-40-000-passwords-with-python-yours-might-have-been-one-of-them-e25468aea771
======
mister_hn
Using dictionary of English words to attempt cracking md5 passwords.

Saved you a click

------
recrudesce
Cracking hashes stored using a known insecure hashing method, of which a vast
majority (if not all) have been cracked years ago, and making it look like
something fantastic and new using some clickbait title.

Also, why use Python - just use hashcat/jtr. Makes no sense writing your own
code that won't perform as well as compiled password cracking tools.

Now do it again but with a more modern password storage method, such as
bcrypt, and see how far you get.

